# ou je peux acheter l'iphone 8 plus le moins cher possible ?



## pikaphone (6 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir

j'ai une petite problématique ça fait des heures que je cherche un comparatif vraiment complet pour savoir si je dois prendre l'iphone 8 plus chez un opérateur avec engagement ou sans et lequel revient moins cher au final sur 24 mois sauf sque j'arrive pas à trouver un truc précis

sur ce site http://www.monpetitforfait.com/smartphones/forfaits-iphone-8-plus-comparatif-prix-operateurs on voit que c'est sfr qui propose le prix le moins cher mais du coup c'est avec le forfait le plus cher.

moi je voudrais les prix sur 24 mois pour chaque offre de chaque opérateur pour voir ce qui vaut plus le coup, jétais tombé sur un article sur ce sujet mais impossible de retrouver merci de votre aide


----------



## Firefuret (7 Octobre 2017)

Sinon il te suffit de faire : Prix auquel on te vend l'iPhone + prix mensuel du forfait x 24. Tu compares au prix nu classique + forfait nu  x 24 et tu auras ta réponse.
Dans tous les cas le formule non-subventionnée est plus économique, et en plus, c'est sans engagement.


----------



## ibabar (7 Octobre 2017)

Nan mais allô quoi! T’as un iPhone et t’as pas de calculette!?? 
_Quelques réflexions:_
_ Quand bien même je trouverais un comparatif je ne ferais confiance qu’en mes propres calculs...
_ C’est aujourd’hui presque une « loi scientifique » qu’un iPhone nu est moins cher qu’un iPhone subventionné
_ Un engagement te bloque avec un opérateur... et donc pas de possibilité de changer de réseau: j’ai pu switcher en l’espace de 6 mois chez 3 opérateurs différents et les différences sont réelles (et je suis au centre-ville d’une grande métropole)
_ L’engagement, c’est aussi l’absence de liberté... quand bien même ce serait plus cher, ça ne me gêne pas de payer pour cette liberté (liberté par exemple de changer de mobile au bout de 12 mois plutôt que 24)
_ Le calcul est biaisé quand on voit les promos incessantes qui se succèdent tout au long de l’année et la facilité de changer d’opérateur (il n’y a même plus de « trou » entre 2 abonnements): Free à 0.99€, B&You à 1.99€, tout récemment Sosh à 9.99€... et je parle de gros forfaits data avec roaming européen... le calcul est vite fait par rapport aux 40 ou 50€ mensuels des iPhone subventionnés


----------



## pikaphone (7 Octobre 2017)

Oui je sais que je pourrais le faire à la calculatrice mais je suis plutot une feignasse donc je voulais avoiR toutes les infos sous les yeux sans avoir a le faire  tant pis si jai pas le choix


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2017)

Au cul du camion....  

Mais il ne sera pas garanti


----------



## Pascal Funk (7 Octobre 2017)

Firefuret a dit:


> Dans tous les cas le formule non-subventionnée est plus économique, et en plus, c'est sans engagement.



Si tu te contente d'un petit forfait et d'étre bloqué 2 ans (moins avec loi Chatel) chez l'opérateur qui fonctionne le mieux dans ton coin.......le mobile subventionné PEUT étre moins cher...Mais c'est rare comme cas.

Mon exemple : Un SE 64 Go qui coutait 589 € (Achat Avril 2016,je crois) je l'ai payé 210 € et 24x13 € (Carré 2H + 1 Go toutes remises comprises) Donc 24x13 = 312 + 210 € = 522 €......Moins cher que le mobile nu chez Apple.
Prix forfait : 5 € + 8 € de crédit mensuel.

*Et d'ailleurs,certains comme moi ne peuvent sortir 500 € d'un coup.*Donc a crédit facilite quelquefois la vie


----------



## ibabar (8 Octobre 2017)

Pascal Funk a dit:


> le mobile subventionné PEUT étre moins cher...Mais c'est rare comme cas


Pour reprendre ton exemple du SE chez SFR...
_ RED le propose nu à 400€. Avec forfait à 10€/5Go
https://www.red-by-sfr.fr/forfaits-...-engagement/#redintid=B_HP_MEA-1-Prospect-5GO
Coût total = 640€
_Perso je m’en suis commandé un... mais je garde mon B&You à 1.99€ pour 20Go... au moins jusqu'à la prochaine promo_
_ SFR le propose à 130€ +8€/mois (24 mois). Avec forfait à 25€/10Go.
https://www.sfr.fr/terminer-ma-commande/recap/969915674
Coût total = 922€... presque 1,5x le prix... menottes offertes...
_ Quant aux forfaits de base, ils ne comprennent pas de DATA (50 à 100Mo dans les exemples précédents).
Même le forfait Free à 2€ n’est plus d’actu quand on peut avoir le gros forfait (100Go, roaming 25Go, appels illimités) à 0.99€ chez vente-privée 2x/an...



Pascal Funk a dit:


> *Et d'ailleurs,certains comme moi ne peuvent sortir 500 € d'un coup.*Donc a crédit facilite quelquefois la vie


Les opérateurs ne sont pas une banque!! A la limite une similitude avec les organismes de crédit si on considère qu’ils cherchent à t’enfler comme ces derniers le font avec des taux à 15 ou 20%...

Tu peux trouver des solutions pour payer en plusieurs fois.
Par exemple actuellement la FNAC propose un crédit gratuit permettant de régler jusqu’à 20 mensualités
https://www.fnac.com/facilites-paiement


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

C'est parfois plus intéressant chez un opérateur


----------



## Pascal Funk (8 Octobre 2017)

Yep,640 € C'est bien 

Je verrais a l'occasion avec SFR ce qu'ils proposent (iPhone 8 ou "SE2") avec la remise sur mobile et/ou forfait (Quitte a avoir + gros....Du moins 20 € maxi)
J'ai,sans prétentions,un ptit levier de négociation (4 forfaits et deux box a mon nom chez sfr)


----------



## Vinzzz25 (8 Octobre 2017)

tu sais ... les leviers de négociations ... ils n'en ont rien à foutre ! (c'est fini ce temps là, ils raisonnent en part de marché)
Un opérateur privilégiera toujours un nouvel abonné qu'un ancien ... Et ne récompensera aucunement la fidélité d'un abonné car pour lui c'est de l'acquis.

il n'y a qu'à voir les offres faites aux nouveaux abonnés, qui sont tjrs plus intéressantes !
et les anciens abonnés n'y ont pas droit ... jusqu'à ce qu'ils changent d'opérateur .


----------



## Pascal Funk (8 Octobre 2017)

Cela devient de + en + dur,ok (méme plus les bugs sur sfr.fr pour activer la remise éco méme lors d'un forfait avec mobile.....On y a tous gouté 

Bah,sur le lien ci dessous,regarde les signatures : On se débrouille pas mal.

http://www.forummobiles.com/topic/151261-sfr-topic-unique-negociation-avec-le-sc/page-1975


----------



## adrien1987 (10 Octobre 2017)

J'ai acheté mon 8 Plus 64Go 702€ en Suisse 

Il y avait 15% sur le site Siroop il y a 2 semaines.


----------



## Mattt91 (12 Octobre 2017)

adrien1987 a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon 8 Plus 64Go 702€ en Suisse
> 
> Il y avait 15% sur le site Siroop il y a 2 semaines.



Ça a l'air plus qu'intéressant, n'y a-t-il pas une réintégration des frais de TVA ? Faut-il aller directement sur place pour procéder à l'achat ?


----------



## adrien1987 (13 Octobre 2017)

Alors oui normalement nous sommes sensés déclarer l'achat à la douane, mais du moment que c'est pour toi et que tu n'en ramènes pas une palette ... 

Sinon l'offre est malheureusement terminée, elle a duré un weekend.

15% sur un produit déjà peu taxé la bas, c'est vraiment intéressant : sans aucune remise il revient à environ 825€. Un ami a prit un iPhone 7 128Go pour 530€ (750€ sur l'Apple Store FR). 

Il fallait acheter sur internet et livrer en relais "Pick-up".


----------

